# Squirrel and Hosta



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

An Honest critique please. I was thinking of adding a flowering bush in the background to break up the wide use of green in this painting but then I thought that it would lead the eye out of the painting so I left the painting with all that green.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Liz this is wonderful. I would not change a thing on it. I really like the plant and the squirrel. Wonderful painting.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh hey Terry I didn't expect a reply so soon. Thanks very much! I kind of like the painting too. But I always welcome a critical eye, it helps me improve on my next painting adventure.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It's adorable!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks Susan


----------

